# Multi Partition a USB Flash Drive in Windows



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 10, 2009)

*Multi Partition a USB Flash Drive in Windows*


Ever wondered how to set up more than one partition on a using Windows XP? In the following tutorial, I'll show you how to do just that. But first, let me explain how it works. By default, a USB flash drive is detected by Windows XP/Vista as removable media and thus will not display more than one partition. In addition, Windows will not allow you to multi-partition removable media. However, if we can make Windows see the USB flash drive as a fixed drive, Windows will then allow us to create multiple USB flash drive partitions. Windows will also detect and display those multiple USB flash drive partitions.

 In order for this to happen, we need to flip the Removable Media Bit (RMB) on the USB Device. This will tell Windows that the flash drive is a fixed disk and not removable media. After successfully flipping the bit, you'll be able to multi partition the flash drive and Windows will display all partitions.
*How to Flip the Flash Drive Removable Media Bit:*
*Warning:* This tool will not work on all flash drives and it could potentially mess up your drive. No warranty is being offered, USE AT YOUR OWN RISK! backup all information from your USB device before proceeding.


Download the Lexar tool and extract to you
Plugin your flash drive and run the executable
Select the option to *Flip Removable Bit*:
*www.lancelhoff.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/Lexar-Flip-Removable-Bit.png​
Then, remove and reinsert your flash drive. Your flash drive should now be detected by Windows as a fixed disk (not a removable disk). You can check this by right clicking the device and checking the device properties.

*How to setup multiple flash drive partitions in Windows:*
 The following assumes that you have already Flipped the Removable Media Bit


Navigate to* Start -> Run* and type *diskmgmt.msc* in the dialog box then click *Ok*
From the window, right click your flash drive and select the option to *Delete Partition*:
*www.lancelhoff.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/delete-partition.png
Right Click your flash drive again and select the *New Partition* option:
*www.lancelhoff.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/new-partition.png
Follow the New Partition Wizard and create a "Primary Partition". Once you get to the dialog box to set the Partition Size, be sure to set the Size to be smaller than the drives capacity to leave free space for the next partition:
*www.lancelhoff.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/partition-size.png
Continue through the Wizard, giving your device a drive letter and formating the partition. I recommend a Fat32 partition.
After you have created the first partition, you can create additional partitions using step 3-5 on the unallocated empty space that remains on the drive:
*www.lancelhoff.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/remaining-partitions.png
Once finished, you should have multiple partitions on your USB flash drive that are detected and usable in Windows as separate drives.
*www.lancelhoff.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/multiple-flashdrive-partitions.png
Enjoy........!!!!
Source


----------



## Amir.php (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice sharing.


----------



## Aspire (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for Sharing


----------



## Aspire (Nov 12, 2009)

Krazzy does this work in Windows 7?
I'm getting an error


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 12, 2009)

Amir.php said:


> Nice sharing.





vishalgmistry said:


> Thank you for sharing


My Pleasure 

p.s:- hehe! nice quoting


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Aspire (Nov 12, 2009)

Krazzy does this work in Windows 7?
I'm getting an error


And stop Posting My Pleasure pleaseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 12, 2009)

^^^^
Editied:-
I doesn't work for win7...


----------



## Aspire (Nov 12, 2009)

Why do you always post rubbish???
Reporting this thread to mods


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2009)

@ Krazzy Warrior - nice one !


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 14, 2009)

^^ I'm flattered


----------



## n-b-d123 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi   I'm not sure if this will help anyone but 

I was trying to work out how to delete the partition on my usb flash drive so I could use Roadkil's DiskImage to write a freenas embeded image on it

I found that windows XP or Win7 disk manager would not allow me to delete the existing partition.

The following  worked

run command prompt - cmd.exe as administrator (elevated)
type the following commands
diskpart
list volume (this will show you all your volumes and their corresponding number)
select volume <number> of your usb stick example select volume 3
clean
exit


now you will be able to partition your usb stick  or write cool images to it with out errors.

note I have had some images that will overwrite  what ever is on the usb stick but some will not


----------



## clmlbx (Jan 31, 2010)

hey guys 

so it will not work for Win7 and can it really mess up Pen drive? as I can not buy new 1....but really need this ..as it will help me a lott, as to keep work and important data in a partition and all other stuff like (movies and all else ) in other partitionn...SO just double checking it ......

Edited:

hmm little old thread no prob.. Pls some1 answer this

---------- Post added at 12:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 AM ----------

well I tried it and it did'nt work...... might be bcoz of windows 7


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Feb 12, 2010)

I've heard that this process can mess up with the pen drive and cause a long term data loss problems. How true is it?


----------



## Tagagat (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah, This messes up the Pendrive and cause a long term data loss problems


----------



## ramprasad (May 11, 2010)

Does this work on Vista...?


----------



## Aspire (May 11, 2010)

It's for both XP and Vista


----------

